
Advice on bringing Blockchain to your company - ClayRothschild
http://www.specificgeneralist.com/blockchain-in-an-enterprise-setting-a-ten-thousand-foot-view/
======
davidgerard
I have some advice on how to keep Blockchain the hell out of your company!

[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/business-bafflegab-
but-...](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/business-bafflegab-but-on-the-
blockchain/)

Ask the following six questions:

* Are they confusing “might” and “is”? (Almost all business blockchain claims are full of “might” and salespeople talking about “the possibilities.”)

* Do they have present-day working blockchains that do every one of the things they’ve claimed you can get from blockchains? If not, which ones are missing? Will they scale to the size of your data?

* How do they fix human error in their “immutable” blockchain or smart contracts?

* If this is for working with people you trust less than the people you deal with now, how are they assuring the security of the chain – what’s their security threat model? (Get your system administrator along to ask pointed questions.)

* If it’s for working with people you can already trust to that degree, why are you bothering with a blockchain?

* What does this get you that a centralised database can’t?

------
ClayRothschild
I had the opportunity to attend the "Business and the Blockchain" conference
at Rice University this week. It was a great conference with practical
implications for business. Presenters from Consensys, IBM, E&Y and the Chicago
Mercantile Exchange all gave great points of view. I am now obsessed with
Consensus :).

This article is a collection of my takeaways from this conference. I attempt
to explain to the average business user how blockchain - and Ethereum - might
find its place in an organization.

